# EP study with V Stim



## SKramer (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe someone will be able to help - I am having a TIA regarding this EP study with ventricular stim
doc states she advanced the sheath into the left femoral vein via modified Seldinger technique next a quadripolar catheter was advanced into the right ventricle under fluro.
Vent Stim protocol- up to triple extrastimuli were delivered through the right ventricular apex and right vent outflow tract at a cycle length of  600 and 450 millseconds. There was no evidence of sustained ventricular tachycardia  catheter and sheath removed - She is stating full ep study with the V stim I do not see that -  How would you code it ?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 3, 2010)

If this is all the op reports is telling you this is not a full Ep study. This sounds to me like 93618 induction of arrhythmia only. ALtho the physician may have done a full Ep study it is not documented. My suggestion is to query the physician.     93618 is to perform programmed electrical stimulation or pacing to induce or attempt induction of an arrhythmia, under fluoroscopic guidance, the physician uses an arterial or venous access to place the catheter at a specific site in the heart. A pacing device is attached to the catheter to transmit intracardiac pacing impulses.

Kind of a tough one!


----------



## SKramer (Dec 3, 2010)

*thanks*

That is what I was thinking too just needed to double check - I appreciate your help - thank you


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 6, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------

